# Delete multiple shows from PTAT?



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Is there any way to delete multiple shows in the PTAT section of the Hopper DVR?

It's quite cumbersome to go individually.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

They are not designed to be deleted. They stay for 8 days and automatically delete unless you have saved them. In that case they will remain in "my recordings".


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dmspen said:


> Is there any way to delete multiple shows in the PTAT section of the Hopper DVR?
> 
> It's quite cumbersome to go individually.


How are you doing this? I thought it was impossible.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Since they moved the PTAT recordings to the user space they added the ability to delete PTAT shows.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

When did they move PTAT to user space? Does this mean they 8 day rule doesn't apply anymore? (ie you can now save a PTAT show so it won't auto delete)



n0qcu said:


> Since they moved the PTAT recordings to the user space they added the ability to delete PTAT shows.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

tcatdbs said:


> When did they move PTAT to user space? Does this mean they 8 day rule doesn't apply anymore? (ie you can now save a PTAT show so it won't auto delete)


A few months ago, when you save a show it goes to your dvr section right away as well.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

tcatdbs said:


> When did they move PTAT to user space? Does this mean they 8 day rule doesn't apply anymore? (ie you can now save a PTAT show so it won't auto delete)


You can choose to have PTAT save from 2 to 8 days, which days of the week to record and even which of the networks you want it to record. 
and yes you can still choose to have a PTAT show saved past the 2 - 8 days.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I know about the recent save option. But if you don't save any PTAT, can you now delete it anytime you want short of turning the feature off?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

mdavej said:


> I know about the recent save option. But if you don't save any PTAT, can you now delete it anytime you want short of turning the feature off?


Yes, you can now delete anything from PTAT.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

garys said:


> A few months ago, when you save a show it goes to your dvr section right away as well.


I don't see any changes in "dvr section" from S1.08 (from Oct'10) to the last S2.22. Same partitioning, same folders ...

Only quotas for each type of recordings value changed.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

RASCAL01 said:


> No you can not delete from PTAT. Recordings will drop off in 8 days or less depending on how you have it set up. But you can not delete from PTAT folder.


Yes you can, go and check.


----------



## PkDog (Jul 24, 2009)

Since Dish has allowed one to delete a show in PTAT folder, it is obvious that we need the ability to delete multiple shows in PTAT as the OP asked. In fact, it makes more sense to support multiple delete action in PTAT than in non PTAT area.

With an average of 18 new recordings showing up every day, deleting of recordings in PTAT is one nice way to clean up the PTAT area.

Another approach is to use Save but unfortunately that doesn't delete the show from PTAT. It should!!

Also, while they are at it, they should improve the UI for multiple deletes so that when you click delete, a final list will be shown of everything that will be deleted so that you have one last chance to make sure you are deleting what you planned to delete.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PkDog said:


> Since Dish has allowed one to delete a show in PTAT folder, it is obvious that we need the ability to delete multiple shows in PTAT as the OP asked. In fact, it makes more sense to support multiple delete action in PTAT than in non PTAT area.
> 
> With an average of 18 new recordings showing up every day, deleting of recordings in PTAT is one nice way to clean up the PTAT area.
> 
> ...


To show how it complicated: 
each PTA evening recorded as ONE HUGE chunk with additional file what is providing segmenting marks to allow you 'save' eg copy that part of whole file as one show.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

So does this mean deletion doesn't really free up any space, only removes clutter from your recording list? If the PTA block is one file, I imagine delete only flags the title as deleted. It would still exist in the file, and the file would stay the same size. And since the streams are multiplexed, then you're not even marking a section for deletion because a particular title isn't contiguous. You're just blocking that title from getting demux'd during playback. Does that sound about right?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, I didn't trace all changes step by step, but for sure I saw short file after that one show was saved from PTA recording. At that moment of looking an original PTA file has gone as the feature turned off a week before.


----------

